
The Y Combinator explained with JavaScript - mgdo
http://kestas.kuliukas.com/YCombinatorExplained/
======
m6w6
You can directly call lambdas since PHP-7, actually:

    
    
        $ php -r '(function($v){echo $v;})(phpversion());'
        7.0.11

